# Anyones Rhom eat pellets?



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

i just wanan ask if anyone in this forum has trained the Rhom to eat pellets from the surface of the water? I do not mean stuffin pellets into smelt or other foods. Anyways if your Rhom eats pellets fromt he surface i would like to know how you trained it to go to the top to search for food!


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

bump!


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry only have pygos and they eat floating pellets. If I had a Rhom, I'd make him eat pellets


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

You can try. One way to help aid nutrition is to stuff pellets in like smelt or shrimp.

I would never limit a fish like piranha's to just pellets though. They need a variety of nutrition to live a long healthy life.


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

I have a little 3" rhom that will eat those Omega One floating pellets. He really seems to like them. It's actually kinda cool to see a p gently swim to the surface and eat a floating pellet.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

zesty how did you train him to eat pellets floatin on top?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

are pellets really healthy or something? im buying 6 2" p's that i plan to keep for a long time, should i get them on pellets right away? give them other stuff to like shrimp or feeders. but say every 2nd or 3rd feeding should be pellets?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

shocker45 said:


> are pellets really healthy or something?[snapback]1096363[/snapback]​


The advantage of pellets is that they contain a large amount of different nutrients and vitamins all in one package. And there are a lot of different types of pellets, all with different kinds of nutrients and vitamins.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Yep..just recently i'm trying to get my rhom to eat hikari gold pellets..he only took a couple bites and back out it went.. oh well!


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

My 2" peruvian eats Hikari cichlid gold (the mini ones)

2 pellets and he's full


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

I feed mine medium hikari gold pellets! he stilll gettin used to it tho!


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

fung88 said:


> Yep..just recently i'm trying to get my rhom to eat hikari gold pellets..he only took a couple bites and back out it went.. oh well!
> [snapback]1097080[/snapback]​


Sounds like it's too big for him -- what size pellets did you buy?


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

medium. But yea when i stuffed it into a small piece of smelt he just swallowed the whole thing!! pretty crazy!


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

fung88 said:


> medium. But yea when i stuffed it into a small piece of smelt he just swallowed the whole thing!! pretty crazy!
> [snapback]1097150[/snapback]​


Nice -- well as long as he gets his pellets one way or another

How are pellets in terms of growth food? I'm hoping to grow my 2incher fast


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

i'm not too sure either..but i got my rhom when he was about 3.5inchs like a week ago! he seems to be doing fine..i feed him small amounts of food 3 times a day! maybe more..I have a powerhead on 24/7 so he can excerise and eat more which = Growth hopefully. but then rhoms are slow growers!


----------

